# difficult paph



## noel (May 23, 2009)

hi,i was thinking to add few new collection of paph.i want to know who's difficult and who's easy to take care of.what i want to buy is paph intaniae,philliphinensis,and paph victoria mariae,victoria regina,primulinum var purpurescens,superbiens.don't be shy to post your opinion....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 23, 2009)

I have found all these (paph victoria mariae,victoria regina,primulinum var purpurescens) to be relatively easy to grow and rebloom for the most part. 

If you were looking for a (near) guaranteed rebloomer you could try Paph Pinocchio. Similar look to the above mentioned plants. [Pinocchio is Paph (primulinum x glaucophyllum)] 

I also have a Paph Judge Phillip which is (pinocchio x philippinense). Its growing very well under my conditions & I expect flowers next year. I believe there are photos somewhere from someone else s collection

Good luck.


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2009)

I have philipinense, victoria regina, primulinum var purpurescens, I have no problems with any of them. 
Don't have superbiens or intaniae, so can't say.


----------



## noel (May 23, 2009)

ok,so now i want to ask,paph sangii,celebensis,bodegomii,and rothschildianum.which of them is difficult/easy to take care of


----------



## paphioboy (May 23, 2009)

Wow!! You sure are spoilt for choice over there.. Victoria-mariae grows cooler than other members of cochlopetalum (primulinum, victoria-regina). Rothschildianum is easy but slow. Seedling roths are more troublesome..

BTW, Ldy Macbeth, I believe Pinocchio and other hybrids are not easy to come by in Indonesia. Most growers in Southeast Asia have mainly species in their collections because they are more easily available.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

noel said:


> ok,so now i want to ask,paph sangii,celebensis,bodegomii,and rothschildianum.which of them is difficult/easy to take care of



Sangei and the other barbata (mottled leafs) from the South Pacific are notorious for not doing well.


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2009)

I have a sangii that I got 2 yrs. ago, it's a bit slow but I've found it to be no problem, I'd like a couple more! 
I have 7 different roths & yes they're a bit slow, but no problems!


----------



## noel (May 24, 2009)

how about their(i mean ALL)living requirement hehehehe.... sorry for asking many question....


----------



## shaw (May 25, 2009)

Hi Noel, 
u are base in Surabaya, why dun u take time to visit Mr. Kolopaking Jr @ SIMANIS NURSERY, in lawan? or some well know nursery in Surabaya.

Take a look at what is avaliable and do well there and then, buy some ..... believe you will get more informations with the local. 

As some adv given here are generaly more suitable for grower in the west.
(No offense to u gd folks here. Cause growing in tropic is so much different.)

Take example - A nursery in Bundung, Indonesia will plants some paph species such as praestan in rices hull. or in leaf humus for Paph mouqetteanum. But other area, pple may used charco and other method. 

In Singapore - if u ask this questions for Paph, no one here can give u a gd answer- cause in SG pple generally prefer den, phal, vanda and others, than growing a paph. Cause the generally believe its a cool growing plants and its not suitable in SG. But its supposed to be a backyard orchid. 

hence. it is always a gd idea to walk around nursery and chat with the friendly owners and they will share a lot of gd infor. 

By the way, u should be able bloom alot of great var of paph species there efffortlessly


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2009)

Every paph is a difficult paph to me, except hangianum (just kidding)
The more you like them the more difficult they prove to be.
Does this theory apply to peoples & other things in life as well???


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 26, 2009)

Notoriously hard/slow grower:

victoria-mariae (slow/hard to bloom)
emersonii (grows in geological time)
stonei (same as above)
rothschildianum (same as above)
hookerae (slow)
mastersianum (hard to keep it alive) 
violascens group: sangii, bogovillenum, pupanum etc. (one hit wonder; bloom and die/slow) =)

the rest of the species are fairly easy to grow and bloom.


----------



## paphioboy (May 26, 2009)

> The more you like them the more difficult they prove to be.



I have to agree.. I think its because we try to find better ways of growing them that but unfortunately they don't seem to like our experimenting.. for example, I used to grow concolor and niveum pretty easily, but since I changed my mix, they don't like it so well. So I suppose we shouldn't mess with anything that works..


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

I bet allot of the big multiflorals would do well for you in your area.

My stonei, kolo, lowii, and philipinense are fast growers under my conditions. Roth and supardei are pretty good too.

Warm, humid, and breezy with Cattleya light, and they can really take off.


----------



## paphioboy (May 26, 2009)

My single growth stonei just died..  Apparently the unusual weather now (high temps and heavy rain) is causing some problems with most plants..


----------



## noel (May 27, 2009)

whoow paphioboy,about the experiment thing before,i have repotted my paph violascens into new media which consist of perlite and spaghnum.it's old media was spaghnum moss.but it seems to like the spaghnum because its root was healthy.i'm afraid i've done wrong thing.which do you think it will grew best?the old one or the new one..oh yeah wonderlen 3000 what do you mean about "one hit wonder" you mention earlier,it's so scary because my paph violascens is going to bloom soon and i'm afraid that phenomena happened to mine.....


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2009)

Noel, I don't have violascens so I'm not sure what conditions it actually likes, Sphag + perlite should be okay for paphs, provided you keep them in as small a pot as possible. If you use a pot that's too big, the bottom of the sphag tends to rot and this causes anaerobic conditions, then the roots start to rot.


----------



## @[email protected] (May 28, 2009)

from my experience

very hard to grow : zieckianum / wentworthianum / mastersianum

not hard but slow growers : hangianum, stonei, anitum (last one may be difficult to grow)


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jun 5, 2009)

noel said:


> whoow paphioboy,about the experiment thing before,i have repotted my paph violascens into new media which consist of perlite and spaghnum.it's old media was spaghnum moss.but it seems to like the spaghnum because its root was healthy.i'm afraid i've done wrong thing.which do you think it will grew best?the old one or the new one..oh yeah wonderlen 3000 what do you mean about "one hit wonder" you mention earlier,it's so scary because my paph violascens is going to bloom soon and i'm afraid that phenomena happened to mine.....



What i mean is violascens don't tend to stay alive too long, at least in cultivation. Now i don't want to scare you off or anything but they do grow very slowly and don't send out new growth easily. That's why you never see any violascens speciesmen in show or even selfing crosses from awarded clone. 

Mine die just as the the flower spike is growing. suddenly it just stop, leaf turn yellow and slowly die. I dug out the roots and they seem to be healthy, but your clone might be different. If you plant is setting bud, don't move it away from it current location is the plant is very sensitive and the bud can blast easily. My advice is if an't broke, don't fix it. As long as the leaf are growing, you are doing a great job and pay extra attention to salt build up in the media. plants from violascen group hate it.


----------

